# English Muffins



## advoca (Apr 17, 2006)

I have suddenly been able to obtain English Muffins.

Can anyone suggest a good way to use them, please? What can I put on them? Should I toast them first?

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## licia (Apr 17, 2006)

There are lots of ways to use English Muffins, but my favorite way for breakfast is to toast them (mine in the toaster oven with a bit of butter)(dh uses the toaster with no butter) and spread my favorite jelly, jam or preserves on them. Some use peanut butter as a spread, some cream cheese, some even toast with cheese on them. Also with a cooked breakfast just toasted with butter and no jelly, etc. I'm sure you will hear from others with their favorite ways.


----------



## letscook (Apr 17, 2006)

PIZZA MUFFINS
Being from a family of 8 children and everyone not like the same things on their pizza. My mom made pizza muffins.  She split them in 1/2 and lay them out on a sheet pans and place pizza sauce on them.  Then in separte dishes she had all kinds of things to put on top.  pepperoni, sausage, ground beef, onions, mushrooms, parm. cheese, mozzerella cheese, mushrooms, olives and green peppers.  We would all fix our own and we were all happy.  This and a big green sald and Kool aid-- made us all happy on Saturday nights .  I rember we couldn't wait for the ALL in the Family to come on Tv on. .  Now we are going back some years now --  I still fix them today.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 17, 2006)

My favorite way - simple - toasted with butter and grape jelly!


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2006)

I am a purist. I like then toasted as they are nice and golden brown and then slathered with butter.

When I was young, English Muffin Pizzas were what we ate after school all the time. They were easy to make and tasty. We would split them, put a spoonful of red sauce and then some cheese and maybe some toppings like pepperoni if we had any and then pop into the toaster oven until the cheese melted.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 17, 2006)

I second both the purist & pizza advice!!

I like mine either slathered in butter, or toasted & then covered with pizza sauce & melted mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2006)

they are great sandwich and burger buns, toasted.  or use for a tuna melt (tuna salad, cheese, tomato, broil till browned...yum)


----------



## Constance (Apr 17, 2006)

They are also great for fried egg sandwiches with ham or bacon and cheese.


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> or use for a tuna melt (tuna salad, cheese, tomato, broil till browned...yum)


Oh man how could I forget the tuna melt? Good call Robo!


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

Toasted, with a bit of butter, with many slices of avocado is always a welcome treat for me!

When I was young, my mom would make creamed egg or creamed tuna and serve it on english muffins. Another idea would be something like creamed chipped beef. Anything creamy is good, as it is held by the 'nooks and crannies'.


----------



## Erik (Apr 17, 2006)

Eggs Benedict!!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

Erik, you are brilliant, and I can't believe I forgot my favorite breakfast.


----------



## Erik (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks!!! Eggs Florentine isn't too shabby, on English Muffins. also.


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2006)

advoca said:
			
		

> I have suddenly been able to obtain English Muffins.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good way to use them, please? What can I put on them? Should I toast them first?
> 
> All suggestions welcome.


 
Go thru all the recipes here - very cool ideas:

http://198.173.254.252/recipes/

Use them as a base for crostini/bruschetta, stuffing mix for poultry, little pizzas, sandwiches, in place of breadcrumbs, etc.


----------



## Constance (Apr 17, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> When I was young, my mom would make creamed egg or creamed tuna and serve it on english muffins. Another idea would be something like creamed chipped beef. Anything creamy is good, as it is held by the 'nooks and crannies'.



My mom did that too, with creamed eggs or creamed chipped beef. Something I do that my mother didn't, is add peas, mushrooms, and sometimes pimentoes. 

Funny thing, my 33 yr old daughter was asking me other day if I'd make some creamed beef for her soon...she doesn't know how. She wasn't interested in cooking when she was growing up...I did well to teach her how to make a grilled cheese sandwich. Guess I need to teach her how to make a white sauce. I have to give her credit though...although she couldn't cook much of anything when she got married, she was smart enough to marry a man who knew how to cook. And now, she's a pretty good cook...and a great baker. Her Red Velvet Cake beats any I've ever tasted.


----------



## advoca (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey! What a lot of lovely ideas. Thanks everyone. I am so grateful. Thanks again.

I will try them out (I like the idea of eggs Benedict. Must try this)

I am dubious about simple butter because I used to do this with what we called pikelets (with oodles of butter), which are similar but not quite the same. But I shall try.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahh, good old Eggs Benedict.  Since my husband doesn't eat red meat, I've made it very successfully using both slices of turkey bacon sliced in half, as well as pieces of sauteed turkey ham.  I've also seen it made beautifully with cooked or smoked salmon as the "meat".  The only standbys seem to be the English Muffins, eggs, & Hollaindaise sauce.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 17, 2006)

Now Im craving Eggs Benedict,might be a way to use up some of that Easter Ham sliced real thin.


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 17, 2006)

I always like to butter them first, then, ahem, watching my weight, not so much butter soaks in....LOL


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Apr 17, 2006)

butter them --> toast --> in between add in ham or spam, sticky rice mixed in with a little rice vinegar and a very small amount of soy sauce like 2 drops? (form rice using a ring cutter into a small patty like shape), add sushi seaweed, egg however way you want it and there you have something i had in hawaii.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 18, 2006)

I like mine best with butter, peanut butter, and honey.  A lovely gooey dripping mess.

But there are some great alternatives here that I will have to try.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 18, 2006)

The recipes are all great, and have made me very hungry. I tried so many of them.  Anything on an English muffin is great

The butter, peanut butter, and honey is one of my favorites.

Something I have not made in many years is Welsh rarebit, that is great on the muffins.


----------



## Dakota Rose (Apr 20, 2006)

Peanut butter, apple butter, jams, jellies and Nutella! They also make a lovely peanut butter & bacon sandwich. 

Dakota


----------



## licia (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't believe none of us mentioned lemon curd.  That is very good also.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 20, 2006)

A good cream sauce with seafood mixed in is excellent on English muffins!!!! I also like to toast them, add a thick slice of a tomato on it and them top with a favorite cheese, put under the broiler for a couple of minutes, too.


----------



## honeybee (Apr 20, 2006)

*English muffins*

I like them for breakfast toasted, with butter or jelly on them. I also like to make breakfast sandwiches. Tuna melts - tuna mixed with mayonnaise on an English muffin with a slice of cheddar cheese on top toasted, is delicious. I don't often think to make individual pizzas with them although sometimes I like to slice a pita bread to use as a pizza crust with toppings.


----------



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

I too loved English Muffin Pizzas when I was little. We seemed to always have them at slumber parties. I think I will be making them again soon! I alos love toasted english muffins spread with penut butter and honey.
Here's a good appatizer recipe:

Crabbies


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for that "blast from the past" recipe!!  What we'd call a "crab melt" - although way back when my mom made it for us kids she used tuna & thus it was a "tuna melt".  Only other difference was that she used grated cheddar cheese instead of the Kraft spread.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 5, 2006)

For anyone game to try it, I posted a recipe for muffins on here a while back.  Don't bother to make my own very often, cos my local bakery makes GREAT muffins (we don't call them English, we just call the 'other' type, American-style!)


----------



## Dawnsey (Jun 5, 2006)

*crumpets?*

I always thought an English muffin was rather like a baked crumpet.  Anyone else think so?  My English boyfriend says that in England, there's no such thing as an "English muffin".  Of course we also had a Danish exchange student tell us that in Denmark, they don't have a pastry called a "Danish".    Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't speak for England, but the crumpets I've had here in the States are completely different from English Muffins.  You don't split them, & they have smooth tops perforated with lots of little holes that allows butter to melt into them.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's my recipe for crumpets which I posted a while back.  Nothing nicer on a cold, wet winter's afternoon than a hot, toasted crumpet with lashings of butter dripping down your chin!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/crumpets-for-afternoon-tea-4605.html?highlight=crumpets


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

Dawnsey said:
			
		

> I always thought an English muffin was rather like a baked crumpet. Anyone else think so? My English boyfriend says that in England, there's no such thing as an "English muffin". Of course we also had a Danish exchange student tell us that in Denmark, they don't have a pastry called a "Danish".  Interesting, isn't it?


 
BreezyC is right our crumpets are not like muffins - your boyfriend is also right - as I stated above, we only have 'muffins', we don't use the word 'English'...  but then we call the sweet muffins 'American-style'...     

But then again, what the English name 'Scotch pancakes', the Scots call dropped scones (spoonfuls of batter are dropped onto a hot girdle).


----------



## lulu (Jun 6, 2006)

Crumpets are much more popular in our house than muffins (English muffins to you lot, LOL).  Although, I top muffins with something rather uncharmingly refered to as "catsick" in our family.  Tinned sardines, drained of oil or brine and mashed up with tomato ketchup, cheddar cheese and a good splash of Worcestershire Sauce.  Sounds and looks awful but tastes gorgeous.  We sometimes have cat sick on toast, and on crumpets, but I think crumpets are best with honey dripping through those holes!

Ishbel, Scotch pancakes or drop scones, whatever the name they are delicious!


----------



## Dawnsey (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, I do know what crumpets are and have even experimented with making them at home.  I've even had a few in jolly old England.   I was actually just considering the origin of the term "English muffin" and I thought if a person used her imagination a little, you could see where a crumpet evolved into an English muffin.  No research, just an idea I had.  Perhaps I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

The doughs are totally different, though, Dawnsey.


----------



## Dawnsey (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh well, so much for my imagination!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

It's always permissible to allow flights of fancy, Dawnsey!


----------



## amber (Jun 7, 2006)

Our "american" english muffin is more of a crusty breast, with lots of holes in the dough to capture butter, or jam. The crumpet, at least the ones I have found here in my store, are a softer dough when toasted, though they still have the holes.  I prefer Thomas's english muffins, or any store version.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

The possibilities are endless, but I usally have them as a breakfast food. You could make an eggs benedict which is delicous, and EggMcMuffin which is like a hand-held egggs benedict, or just top both haves with butter and berry preserves and have them with tea.


----------

